# Does anyone know...



## TwilightFox (Jun 12, 2007)

...any good furry books or manga? I already know of the Redwall series (which is really great, BTW), but I want to know if there as anything similair to that, book or manga. Any suggestions?


----------



## Project_X (Jun 12, 2007)

Well, I don't know any GOOD ones but....


----------



## SheppyPuppy (Jun 12, 2007)

Well, it all really depends on what you're into. 

I wish there was more, though. They basically only cater to very specific crowds.


----------



## Esplender (Jun 12, 2007)

Wasn't there a little fad on Blacksad recently?
That shit was tight.


----------



## codewolf (Jun 12, 2007)

theres a furry comic thingy called Dog Days of summer on LJ that updates every sunday >>link here<< i dunno if thats the kinda thing you're looking for


----------



## TwilightFox (Jun 13, 2007)

Shepard said:
			
		

> Well, it all really depends on what you're into.
> 
> I wish there was more, though. They basically only cater to very specific crowds.



It doesn't really matter to me. I'll read just about anything.


----------



## koutoni (Jun 19, 2007)

The Warriors books are really good.  cats.  they're by Erin Hunter.


----------



## themocaw (Jun 19, 2007)

Tailchaser's Song, by Tad Williams.

Watership Down by Richard Adams.

Anything by me (jk jk jk)


----------

